

Introduction to Information Retrieval (pdf/html) - danso
http://nlp.stanford.edu/IR-book/information-retrieval-book.html

======
klt0825
I actually used this as a supplement to Modern Information Retrieval
([http://www.amazon.com/Modern-Information-Retrieval-
Concepts-...](http://www.amazon.com/Modern-Information-Retrieval-Concepts-
Technology/dp/0321416910/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1324495838&sr=1-2))
for my IR class this semester. I found the Stanford book to be much more
detailed in terms of the mathematical formalities behind the models/concepts
and ended up preferring it.

~~~
jshen
how does Modern Information Retrieval compare? I've read the intro to IR book,
is it worth reading Modern Information Retrieval as well?

~~~
klt0825
MIR seemed to have broader coverage of evaluation metrics for IR systems,
better coverage of UI related concerns such as interface design, better
coverage of Multimedia retrieval and better coverage of web-search.

I liked intro to IR better for almost everything else. For the size of MIR,
the coverage of things like LSI, Clustering and Probabilistic Models seemed
shallow in comparison.

~~~
jshen
"MIR seemed to have broader coverage of evaluation metrics for IR systems"

Thanks, that's enough to make me want to read it :)

------
mark_l_watson
This is a good book - I bought a copy 2 years ago. If you use tools like
Mahout this book gives a good background on K-means, etc.

I think perhaps the word "Introduction" in the title is a little misleading
because the book has good coverage and depth - recommended. Nice that they
have it free online.

------
jshen
This is a great book. I've read it a couple of times.

